# New residencia Card



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi

All well, here, no real problems at all. Except this morning, went to organise a contracted mobile phone. The company would not accept my green residencia card insisting that I should have a "hard Card" with picture on.

My understanding is that these are no longer issued. Her issue was that on the back it clearly says, can not be used as ID.

Which leaves me in a quandary, What can we use as official ID then. We are about to apply for our Spanish Licences, which we were told when we got residencia, we had to get, not bothered, will get them anyway. ? Can these be used as ID/

Is this a common issue, or just one where we live.

Mobile sorted, as my Spanish friend used there ID and my bank Account?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Passport will be accepted in most places, sometimes a Spanish driving licence. Things were a lot easier when we had photo identities.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Hi
> 
> All well, here, no real problems at all. Except this morning, went to organise a contracted mobile phone. The company would not accept my green residencia card insisting that I should have a "hard Card" with picture on.
> 
> ...


as EU citizens, we sadly can't get a 'hard card' with our photo on it 



the only official photo ID we Brits have is our passport - other EU countries, including Spain, obviously, have photo ID cards & non-EU citizens are issued with proper ID cards when they become officially resident in Spain


sometimes - or more often than not really - your Spanish licence will be accepted, when you get it


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> as EU citizens, we sadly can't get a 'hard card' with our photo on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The organisation whose petition to the EU resulted in the loss of the proper ID card, did us no favours.
Most people do not want to risk their passport being lost, stolen or damaged 
Even a notarised one isn't accepted everywhere.
Some still use their expired ID card.
Why can't it be voluntary for ex pats to request the same sort of cards as Spanish Nationals use, and let others keep the limp, green apology for a card if they wish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> The organisation whose petition to the EU resulted in the loss of the proper ID card, did us no favours.
> Most people do not want to risk their passport being lost, stolen or damaged
> Even a notarised one isn't accepted everywhere.
> Some still use their expired ID card.
> Why can't it be voluntary for ex pats to request the same sort of cards as Spanish Nationals use, and let others keep the *limp, green apology for a card* if they wish.


I haven't even got one of those - mines an A4 cert which is in a cupboard - since it's no good as ID, there's no way I'm carrying it around with me!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I recently changed my nationality on my EU Citizen Reg (I have dual nationality) and got a new style credit card size, document. (fee 10.50 euros) As said here, it is not ID in any circumstances and it must not be plasticized.

The only legal ID Brits have is their original Passport or a copy certified by the British Consul. That said, depending where you go other documents are accepted, often because the person you show it to has no idea what you legally require. (used bus ticket would seem to be OK with some ! )

That all said, most places will accept a D/L with a photo, or even photocopy of a Passport. 

I copied my new green paper (EU Reg). On the back I coped my new Irish passport, and I plasticised it. Seems to work in all the non official places. When a police officer saw it he was concerned as he thought I had plasticised an original. When he saw it was a copy he was relaxed about it.

The police used to be pretty strict on requiring an original Passport but over the past couple of years they have become more relaxed and now accept almost anything. Of course if you loose your ID and are reporting the loss you don't need ID !!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Sadly The phone company will not accept non Spanish Passports as ID because we asked,

I am fine with this, if it is the way it is generally then so be it. All well here, that has been the only hiccup. We are making more Spanish friends and fitting well into the local community. There is no getting away from missing family, but it is such an obvious thing that its hardly worth the mentioning. Money wise for those of you thinking of the move. We have found it cheaper to live here BUT it is tight when you are on a limited income, and some sacrifices have to be made. We are VERY careful with money, but always have been

All in all we have now been here since Feb, and life is totally different, and I feel blessed that for the moment we are able to live this life.

XX


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Sadly The phone company will not accept non Spanish Passports as ID because we asked,
> 
> I am fine with this, if it is the way it is generally then so be it. All well here, that has been the only hiccup. We are making more Spanish friends and fitting well into the local community. There is no getting away from missing family, but it is such an obvious thing that its hardly worth the mentioning. Money wise for those of you thinking of the move. We have found it cheaper to live here BUT it is tight when you are on a limited income, and some sacrifices have to be made. We are VERY careful with money, but always have been
> 
> ...


which phone company?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

movistar... The girl looked at me like I had 3 heads when I offered my PP


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

cambio said:


> Sadly The phone company will not accept non Spanish Passports as ID because we asked,
> 
> XX


It cannot be that they will not accept it as ID, but that they are insisting on some other qualification in order to supply you.

I cannot imagine what that might be, but for sure the ONLY legal ID you have is your Original Passport (ask the police, a notary etc) and the only proof of your NIE is the green card. 

The only thing I can think of (its a long shot) is that maybe if you referred to the green card (EU Citizen's Reg Cert) as your *residencia* then they assume you are non EU and thus you would have a Plastic Residencia Card 


Good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> movistar... The girl looked at me like I had 3 heads when I offered my PP


seriously??!! I thought you were going to say some teeny company I never heard of!!


our landline is movistar - my husband originally started the contract with his passport...it's now under my passport - even though we/ I am registered as resident - didn't even want my NIE when I changed it when my husband died


we have in the past had movistar mobiles & now currently have contracts with vodafone & yoigo - although they are under my NIE - I had to use my passport as ID when signing them - that's the only ID I have!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

larryzx said:


> It cannot be that they will not accept it as ID, but that they are insisting on some other qualification in order to supply you.
> 
> I cannot imagine what that might be, but for sure the ONLY ID you have is your Original Passport, and the only proof of your NIE is the green card. The only thing I can think of (its a long shot) is that maybe if you referred to the green card as your *residencia* then they assume you are non EU and thus you would have a Plastic Residencia Card
> 
> ...


No, My Spanish friend was with me, they stated clearly that they would only accept the Plastic Card not the green card, they clearly said, only spanish passports were accepted. It is important to remember I think, that where I am, they have very few "foreigners" I also think that the "deals! are only open to "residents!"

Still we have a phone now, as the contract is in my friends name but from my bank account - 

I was just wondering if this was the norm, it appears it is.... Possibly I do refer to the green card as a residence card!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> seriously??!! I thought you were going to say some teeny company I never heard of!!
> 
> 
> our landline is movistar - my husband originally started the contract with his passport...it's now under my passport - even though we/ I am registered as resident - didn't even want my NIE when I changed it when my husband died
> ...


LOL

Gotta love Spain, I pointed out my NIE but she insisted on the "residencia card"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> LOL
> 
> Gotta love Spain, I pointed out my NIE but she insisted on the "residencia card"


retraining required


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> retraining required


i really think life is too short to stress about this stuff, i am a foreigner here, i just get on and do. x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> i really think life is too short to stress about this stuff, i am a foreigner here, i just get on and do. x


NOW you _live_ here


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Movistar here did not ask for I.D.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> It cannot be that they will not accept it as ID, but that they are insisting on some other qualification in order to supply you.
> 
> I cannot imagine what that might be, but for sure the ONLY legal ID you have is your Original Passport (ask the police, a notary etc) and the only proof of your NIE is the green card.
> 
> ...




... or the white NIE certificate if you went that route.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... or the white NIE certificate if you went that route.


I still have my old white NIE cert

usually if anyone wants my NIE though, I just tell them - or if they want to see it _on_ something I get my SIP out

obviously for something official I'd take my resident cert - but I don't carry that around with me as a matter of course


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... or the white NIE certificate if you went that route.


Cambio did say his 'green card' and he started the thread as 'New Residence Card' so I guess he must have registered


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... or the white NIE certificate if you went that route.


Cambio did say his 'green card' and he started the thread as 'New Residence Card' so I guess he must have registered


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> movistar... The girl looked at me like I had 3 heads when I offered my PP


Hi Cambio,
just to tell you that the person in who served you in Movistar is absolutely wrong. I know that is no help to you as you're not in a position to argue the odds probably, so if you really want to sign up with Movistar then go to another office or go when there's another person serving.
It is law that you hand over your passport number or Spanish ID number when contracting a phone. This law came in after the Madrid bomblings so it is actually a very serious mistake that they are making by asking for ID that doesn't exist.
The only way I could get a mobile phone was by using my passport (in Orange).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Cambio,
> just to tell you that the person in who served you in Moviestar is absolutely wrong. I know that is no help to you as you're not in a position to argue the odds probably, so if you really want to sign up with Movistar then go to another office or go when there's another person serving.
> It is actually law that you hand over your passport number or Spanish ID number when contracting a phone. This law came in after the Madrid bomblings so it is actually a very serious mistake that they are making by asking for ID that doesn't exist.
> The only way I could get a mobile phone was by using my passport (in Orange).


yes - & also taking someone else's ID - that phone number is now registered to them - which could cause untold problems if you later want to port the number to a different provider

I know - it happened to me when a mobile provider my late husband got our phones from, registered our phone numbers to companies & people we had never heard of!!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought a nano sim card for my iPad air, yesterday, in La Canada, shopping centre. 

They asked for my UK passport, which is the photo ID for foreigners. All the shops around here accept that. We bought likewise stuff, on our arrival, when we were non residents & the UK passport has always been acceptable.

Yesterday, we didn't have our passports but they allowed the transaction - as I had an over sixties bus pass with photo, my Residencia & they had records of a last year's transaction - when I had bought a sim card for my IPhone.

Whether my passport details were retained on their system - I don't know - but I was permitted the transaction.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Cambio, A simple solution would have been to ask for the complaints form. I know not many people do that but from experience, my own and others that I have helped, I know it works very well. Usually you will not as far as completing the form as they will put the problem right as they do not want the agro which comes with a complaints form.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Cambio, A simple solution would have been to ask for the complaints form. I know not many people do that but from experience, my own and others that I have helped, I know it works very well. Usually you will not as far as completing the form as they will put the problem right as they do not want the agro which comes with a complaints form.


I always advocate asking for the complaints form - as you say, just asking for it is usually enough!!

I strongly suspect that this was a case of poor training though, rather than the member of staff being difficult, so might not have had the desired effect, if the staff member genuinely believed that they were correct


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> They asked for my UK passport, which is the photo ID for foreigners. All the shops around here accept that. We bought likewise stuff, on our arrival, when we were non residents & the UK passport has always been acceptable.


It's not just that they accept it. As far as I understand it they cannot reject a passport as ID


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Cambio did say his 'green card' and he started the thread as 'New Residence Card' so I guess he must have registered


Your right but that's irrelevant.

There are two (main) ways of proving NIE, you stated that there was only one - I corrected your error!


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Most movistar shops are actually franchises, simply go to a different shop to sign up who will be more happy to take the commission fee, or do what I did and sign up via the web site - passport number is all you need


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Your right but that's irrelevant.
> 
> There are two (main) ways of proving NIE, you stated that there was only one - I corrected your error!


Apologies, but I was not attempting to give an all embracing answer, but trying to assist Cambio, based on what he did.

Regards


----------

